# First Board looking to go this season.



## ButteryGoodness (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm assuming that's a new, unridden board - it's not a ripoff, but I wouldn't call it a fantastic deal. As a beginner you could have gotten a 2013 model on evo or some other website for $150-200.

As for whether the board size suits you... that piece of paper just lists the different sizes the board comes in. You need to find the specific size of your board. Sometimes it's printed somewhere on the topsheet, look for it.

If you haven't ridden before, might be a good idea to try a rental before you commit.


----------

